# Cleaning The Shuts!



## AaronMc (May 7, 2012)

Well now I have had the TT for just over a week, its been getting cleaned up slowly. The week/weekend I got it the interior was fully detailed, parts removed to fully clean behind grills, in all gaps and slots. Even went as far as using a cocktail stick in the gear lever numbers to get the muck out! Then the leather was fully cleaned and conditioned using Gliptone's care products. Looking and smelling wicked inside now!

Then it was time to crack on with the exterior.. So this weekend I washed,clayed and polished the exterior. I have also cleaned all of the shuts in the engine,doors and boot and the difference is amazing. Just need to get the machine polisher on it now to get the swirl marks out but wont have that for a little while yet. Even by hand its come up nicely though and looks like a new car!

Exterior still needs a bit of attention, front grills will be getting resprayed satin black as they have chipped/faded, and the front grill will be replaced for a 3 bar. Also side repeaters need to be replaced as they have grown moss inside, and the wheels will be refurbed in 2 weeks time at Wheel Works!

You will all soon see how much of a clean freak I am about my cars, serious OCD. Cant stand dirt on my mats etc aha..

Anyway here is a few before/after pics!


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice work matey 8)


----------



## AaronMc (May 7, 2012)

Cheers mate! Amazing how many used G101 has!

Cant wait to crack on with the DAS6!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Top work 8)


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

Very clean mate, although my OCD requires moving parts and hinges to be well greased/oiled/covered in waxoyl lol


----------



## AaronMc (May 7, 2012)

Yeah I don't use waxoyl but will probably stick a bit of white grease in the gaps.

I done all the bonnet shuts too they were filthy, will finish the engine bay tonight!


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

very nice mate! i want to do mine now (but im too lazy)


----------



## AaronMc (May 7, 2012)

Haha i love cleaning the car, if I get a moment spare im out there doing it!

Engine bay was done tonight, so i'll upload the pics of that tomorrow!


----------



## AaronMc (May 7, 2012)

Just uploaded the engine bay pics, made such a big difference doing this! Hinges really are silver, and plastics really are black and shiny underneath! Well pleased with it!

Also bought my V6 rear valance today from TPS, fitted that tonight to!

The fun begins!

Before:

















After:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice work mate 8)


----------



## Ecka (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice and clean, how it should be


----------

